# Name the Villain or Villainess that you love to hate in a book story.



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

One of my favorite villain's is Captain Daniel Gregg from the 1945 novel by Josephine Leslie.

"The Ghost and Mrs. Muir"



Vianka


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll admit I've never read the book, but I don't think the of the Captain as a villain. Hot, sexy, brooding anti-hero, yes!

One of my favorite "villains" is Javert from Les Miserables.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'll admit I've never read the book, but I don't think the of the Captain as a villain. Hot, sexy, brooding anti-hero, yes!
> 
> One of my favorite "villains" is Javert from Les Miserables.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cathy, East of Eden.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Ernst Stavro Blofeld.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hannibal Lecter is my fav. Especially in _Silence of the Lambs_.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Ms. Danvers from _Rebecca_ and Nurse Ratched from _One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest_


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Kitiara in the Dragonlance books. I kept rooting for the *itch


Spoiler



(with a B, NOT a W, I refuse to insult people whose first rule is Harm None)


to get killed.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mr. Pin and Mr. Tulip from Terry Pratchett's _The Truth_.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Hannibal Lecter is my fav. Especially in _Silence of the Lambs_.


Hannibal s c a r e s m e!


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> Hannibal s c a r e s m e!


This is probably showing a little to much of my weird side, but I can actually identify with Hannibal. He is one of my favorite villians. I certianly don't hate him.

As far as love to hate Fernand Mondego from the Count of Monte Cristo. I can't stand characters that betray their friends just to get what thye want.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Laurensaga said:


> This is probably showing a little to much of my weird side, but I can actually identify with Hannibal. He is one of my favorite villians. I certianly don't hate him.
> 
> As far as love to hate Fernand Mondego from the Count of Monte Cristo. I can't stand characters that betray their friends just to get what thye want.


I love hate Fernand Mondego - I love Edmond Dantes


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Not from a book, but I have to say Sylar from the first season of Heroes. There was a point near the end that I swore if I saw that actor walking down the street I'd shout, "Now's my chance!" and try to kill him.


----------



## newportwa (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, I forget her name but William's mother in Pillars of the Earth.  She was really strange!  Was it Maud?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

newportwa said:


> OK, I forget her name but William's mother in Pillars of the Earth. She was really strange! Was it Maud?


I believe you are right. Her name is Maud


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I have never, ever enjoyed watching or reading of a villain more than I did watching this movie.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Mrs. Coulter.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Not from a book, but I have to say Sylar from the first season of Heroes. There was a point near the end that I swore if I saw that actor walking down the street I'd shout, "Now's my chance!" and try to kill him.


I'm laughing but I doubt I ever hated a character as much as him in season one. I grew to enjoy him though.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

In Stephen R. Donaldson's Thomas Covenant series:

Lord Foul, also known as The Gray Slayer, The Despiser, Fangthane the Render, Corruption, or Satansheart Soulcrusher (depending on which people of the Land are naming him).


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

Cersei Lannister from A Song of Fire and Ice series by George RR Martin. I've never hated a character so much in all my life. (Granted I'm only around 25 percent through the 4th book).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Not from a book, but I have to say Sylar from the first season of Heroes. There was a point near the end that I swore if I saw that actor walking down the street I'd shout, "Now's my chance!" and try to kill him.


I'd be shouting "Now's my chance!" too, but it sure wouldn't be to kill him...


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

So many good villains... I like Jadis in "The Magician's Nephew" although she was so scary I hid the book so my dad couldn't find it to read me more the first time I heard it.  More recently... Voldemort of course and Cesar Augustus in "Cleopatra's Daughter"... I will never look at him the same way again, what a twisted jerk.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Cersei Lannister from George R. R. Martin's "Song of Ice and Fire" series. _*She is evil to the core*_.... I love to hate her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I'd be shouting "Now's my chance!" too, but it sure wouldn't be to kill him...


Ahahaha! That was a good one.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgon Elfhunter.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Nurse Ratched is probably my #1 villianess I love to hate. The fact that it's sort of a subtle, realistic kind of evil just makes her all the more frightening!


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Blanche said:


> Cersei Lannister from George R. R. Martin's "Song of Ice and Fire" series. _*She is evil to the core*_.... I love to hate her.


She's pretty wicked all right, all the more so because she's so believable, as Joel said in the last post "a subtle, realistic kind of evil."


----------



## hoya99 (Oct 5, 2010)

Luv 'em all.  Tried to create one - one of the wickedest woman in literature!  And a fun read too, I hope.  A sort of ghost story.  She's my Narrator in LOBSTER NIGHTS.  On Kindle, and the first few chapters on the blog losbsternights.wordpress.com

dcs


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

(clearing my throat)

KHHAAAAANNNN!!!!!

I enjoyed reading about Khan Noonien Singh in the trilogy that was about his life before being exiled off-world, and being intercepted later by _Enterprise_ and Kirk. He's a pretty good villain.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> (clearing my throat)
> 
> KHHAAAAANNNN!!!!!
> 
> I enjoyed reading about Khan Noonien Singh in the trilogy that was about his life before being exiled off-world, and being intercepted later by _Enterprise_ and Kirk. He's a pretty good villain.


Good one Cliff!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

purplepen79 said:


> Ms. Danvers from _Rebecca_ and Nurse Ratched from _One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest_


OK, now...those two totally creeped me out!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I remember when I first read _The Half Blood Prince_ and met Professor Umbridge, I loathed her. I was disgusted at her character. One of those characters you wish you were there or at least that you could reach through the pages, and give her a dose of her own medicine.
Definitely one that I would say I love to hate.

I think she was the first really bad guy character that I can remember reacting to so strongly.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I'd be shouting "Now's my chance!" too, but it sure wouldn't be to kill him...


LOL!

Yeah, he was definitely one you loved to hate and then later just kind of loved. He had that weird good evil quality about him. I was really sad when they canceled that show.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I remember when I first read _The Half Blood Prince_ and met Professor Umbridge, I loathed her. I was disgusted at her character. One of those characters you wish you were there or at least that you could reach through the pages, and give her a dose of her own medicine.
> Definitely one that I would say I love to hate.
> 
> I think she was the first really bad guy character that I can remember reacting to so strongly.


Oh my gosh! Professor Dolores Umbridge teaching methods made me upset a few times. I was clapping when she finally got what she deserved.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> Oh my gosh! Professor Dolores Umbridge teaching methods made me upset a few times. I was clapping when she finally got what she deserved.


Oh, I'd forgotten about Umbridge. I don't know how--maybe I blocked out the memory. She was such a brat!


----------

